# 2011/2012 Accomplishments



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

couple years older than me but I had a similar break called "college" and then "broke after college" from 18 to my mid/late 20's... where, let's just say I did not have my priorities in the right place... Glad to hear you're progressing like that still!!! 

I also hit my first streetstyle rails this year  including 180 on, i'll go 180 off a flat rail but was not feeling quite good enough to 180 off a down rail yet. i got pretty good at the bs 3's on small side hits and traverses on flat land even, but have an irrational fear of jumps since I wrecked myself on one two seasons ago. I decided to hit a few small jumps switch (first time ever hitting anything switch) and I started doing straighties and grabs again this year towards the end of the season on the 20+ footers again. 

I am going to spend time this summer on a tramp & foam pit since I _know_ I am only limiting myself mentally (failure to commit, due to that damned fear). Pretty sure after a few days in the foam pit I will be confident enough, and get that "air awareness". I would like to add backflips and 5's this summer.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds like you had a fun year too! Ya I undestand the whole "not have my priorities in the right place" thing... djing from 18-30 led me down some bad paths.

I wrecked myself a few years ago as well, I was rushing my progression. I am taking it step by step anow and I can tell you this, by the time I take a trick to a 25-30 ft jump there is no question as to whether I will land it, just as to whether I will try it lol. Go for the 180 off the down rail though, its way easier than you think... I mean come on your 180'ing on already! plus whats the worst that could happen your already at the end of the rail.

I dont have access to a trampoline or airbag but I need to work on my air awareness and turning my head, I know I can easily spin 5's and maybe 7's if I can get my head turning better, I tend to keep looking straight, which is fine for 3's but no way I can do beyond that. I over-rotated a front 3 the other day almost right to 540 ass plant... just poppped too hard off a 15', so ya I know they aren't that hard. I decided not to hit any jumps switch this year, just because I wanted to get my regular tricks down this season. I ride switch quite well though so that will be next season, do it all switch 

Good luck on your backflips man, thats something I wish I could do but I just dont think it will happen now...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool! Similar age and experience to the OP. I'm 30, started riding when I was 11, skied for 5 years before that. In my mid 20's I only went a couple times a year but have had some form of season pass for the last 5 years or so...

This year I had one goal in mind. Move from Ontario to the Rocky Mountains and not kill myself! So far mission accomplished! I'm hit most of the resorts on my bucket list already, and I'm saving a few for next year (KH, Castle, Revelstoke and Marmot basin).

The girlfriend has gone from beginner to comfortable intermediate. Not much scares her anymore on the hill, even if it means she still heelslides when she gets in over her head.

Biggest letdown this year? My legs! I've rode 27 days this year, you'd think my legs would be in good shape, but I'm consistently feeling like I'm mentally more ready than I am physically. Last year I had been working out 3 times a week before the season started and I was in pretty good shape. This year I started the season cold and figured I'd board my legs back into shape. Note for next year: hit the gym moron!!! 

Maybe next year I'll start playing around with spin tricks. I keep telling myself that and then I never bother working on them.

edit: Oh yeah and while I was teaching my GF this year I did a lot of switch riding so I'm pretty comfortable with it now. Next year I'm going to spend a whole day riding switch. Maybe I'll do it this year id I'm bored one day at Nakiska...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats awesome man, at our age its nice to be able to ride with the GF. Glad you got to ride the Rocky Mountains, I bet thats a big step up from ON! I rode Louise a few times this season, Marmot in april. its a fun hill, but nothing to nuts. 

I know my biggest letdown this year was not having anyone to ride with. I just don't know anyone that is committed to riding park, or riding period.

I ran stairs for a month pre-season, I would charge a 200 stair set in the river valley... that and hiking jumps got my legs in really good shape. But my overall conditioning could have been better, and my flexibilty really sucks.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I hear ya. In my teens and early 20's I rollerbladed everywhere around Toronto. That and mountain biking all the time. Didn't realize it then but I was in really good shape! Now I have to actually set aside time for it. Thinking about doing a lot of hiking, rock climbing, mt biking, etc. this year to keep the legs in shape instead of finding myself in mid october barely able to get off the couch. 

As for someone to ride with, my GF is my only riding buddy at the moment, and it helps, but we're two totally different riders. I'll usually do one or two runs a day with her to be social, but otherwise we split up and do our own thing. I'm trying to convince my buddy from Ontario to move out here. He's 28 and started boarding a lot later in life, but I pushed him and he got really quick in a pretty short period of time. I need someone to push me faster through the glades so I'm not stopping a few times on a run at Fernie or Lake Louise.

But yeah, overall this season at these mountains has been nothing short of amazing. It's heaven living this close to this many resorts!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> But yeah, overall this season at these mountains has been nothing short of amazing. It's heaven living this close to this many resorts!


I wish I lived in Calgary... my gf wants to stay here with all our family.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> I wish I lived in Calgary... my gf wants to stay here with all our family.


I guess I'm lucky, my GF wanted to get away from her family in Hamilton!!! lol We moved out this summer and I miss it a little tiny bit, but not much. I also worked in Leduc for a few summers the last few years, and for my taste I prefer Calgary. I know leduc and the airport isn't the proper Edmonton experience, but I just find there's more to do here close by. 

Ultimatums usually get you a result one way or the other! Try that!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Ultimatums usually get you a result one way or the other! Try that!


Hahaha! :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Casual said:


> Sounds like you had a fun year too! Ya I undestand the whole "not have my priorities in the right place" thing... djing from 18-30 led me down some bad paths.


Yeah I didn't go down any "bad paths" per se but I definitely made some choices that I would do differently, and my priorities definitely were not in the right place. YOu can't change it, and I don't regret it, but I definitely would be very different if - as the saying goes - I knew then what I know now. 



Casual said:


> I dont have access to a trampoline or airbag but I need to work on my air awareness and turning my head, I know I can easily spin 5's and maybe 7's if I can get my head turning better, I tend to keep looking straight, which is fine for 3's but no way I can do beyond that.


It's the awareness and the failure to commit for me> I fail to commit because I'm scared because I got hurt and because I'm not comfortable. HOping the foam pit solves that. I know I can spin. Used to inline a lot back in the '90s and could throw 5's with ease and huck 7's over gaps and stuff. The mechanics on a board are quite a bit different, but I think conceptually it is similar.



Casual said:


> Good luck on your backflips man, thats something I wish I could do but I just dont think it will happen now...


we'll see if I get the balls to take it on snow. pretty sure I will try a few in the foam though I'll get video if I can


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya commitment really is everything isn't it? I'm going to work on turning my head and committing past 3 and I know the 5's will come. I'll work on backflips off the dock but in all likeliness I will never huck one on snow... too bad because it looks so rad when I see them.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If you're failing to commit, then commitment is certainly everything  

It's possible to huck a 3 with no real skill as long as you commit to it. Beyond 3 you need some skill, but without the commitment all the skill in the world will never get you around a 5 or a 7 if you don't commit and don't lead the spin with your head.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

I quit working as an instructor because the man challenged me on a personal level about the way I **know** it is done on the hill.

I realized the hill here wil never satisfy me again. There's one or two runs in the area I wouldn't mind bombing in future .

I learned how to surf when I'm carving and not knowing carving could feel better I was impressed with that.

I chose life over snowboarding ... I peaked out in my ability. Sure I have a lot of railing to learn and the 5 and maybe 7 one day but I like big 1's and dirty tweaks way more than spinning anyways


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Intheshit said:


> Sure I have a lot of railing to learn and the 5 and maybe 7 one day but I like big 1's and dirty tweaks way more than spinning anyways


Big back 1's are the funnest trick IMO... And look sweet. I likem' with a steezy tail grab. Hope you find some runs that challenge you again.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Intheshit said:


> I peaked out in my ability...


Not sure this is actually possible. To even keep up with the pace you had last year (past a certain age) you have to get better to make up for the weaker system.

I've certainly felt a bit of a plateau this year with regards to my groomer carving. So I'm spending more time in the glades, powder, riding switch, etc. There's always something tougher to help you go beyond the plateau. Unless you're winning gold at the X Games you're not peaked in your ability!

Now not wanting to get better is a different story...


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

yeash i just watched this and decided there are a few small areas i could work on given the proper space... 

The Best Snowboard Scenes Filmed from Helicopter - YouTube


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

Hoping to hit some 20+ but it's so freaking icy down here that one fall ends your week. =/


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm 33 and got started way too late, with this being my 2nd season. You guys have had some nice goals and accomplishments. I hope to conquer some of those next season- like 25 footers and 3s. I have had some good accomplishments so far. I'd say the best thing I've picked up this season is having a really good feel for my board. How to use different amounts of pressure in different areas on my board to use all over the mountain.

Rode my my first boxes this year, although they have all been flat, it has been easier than I thought it would be.

Took my first jumps regular and switch- off small park jumps (10' and smaller table tops) and natural hits. And I improved my straight airs through out the season. I can now easily and without hesitation clear those 10 footers with some decent height. And last time out started throwing in some shiftys. I've landed a few sloppy 180s FS and BS. I can do decent looking 180s off natural side hits, just haven't been able to apply that to the park jumps yet- 130s only work on soft landings :laugh: I still would like to throw down solid 180s before this season is over, and start trying some grabs. Also discovered when I know I don't have enough speed for a jump, its best to not try it anyway, knuckle landings hurt.

Forced myself to start learning switch by helping a friend learn to snowboard. Now I try it a lot on various terrain and conditions. Got it down to skidded / scarves on greens for the most part, and getting better with the skidded on blues.

Turn improvement- went from skidded to scarves to a decent beginning true carve on the groomers, but still with a big radius.  Along with this turn improvement I upped my comfortability and turning on steeper blacks. Learning different un-weighting techniques and fore and aft shifts during my turns really helped a lot.

Still got a lot to try before the season ends. Hopefully this late winter in the Sierra continues. Looks like possibly 2 more feet coming in this weekend :thumbsup:



Nice scenes on that Heli you tube vid. I won't be trying the trick at the 2:30 mark. Half-backflips to 50-50 face slides aren't my thing.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a really simple goals this year. This being my first year on a board and not skis, goals were basic.

1. Learn to link turns and not fall on your butt
2. Get comfortable on East Coast blacks so I can board with my expert skier fiance
3. Learn to carve
4. Stretch goals: Down unweight and dynamic turns

The basics happened by the end of January. I didn't get 3 and 4 accomplished until a trip to Killington the first week of March due to an incredibly bad winter out East.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Khao said:


> Hoping to hit some 20+ but it's so freaking icy down here that one fall ends your week. =/


Ya icy kickers are no fun, but hit some straight airs and you should be fine


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> I'm 33 and got started way too late, with this being my 2nd season. You guys have had some nice goals and accomplishments. I hope to conquer some of those next season- like 25 footers and 3s. I have had some good accomplishments so far. I'd say the best thing I've picked up this season is having a really good feel for my board. How to use different amounts of pressure in different areas on my board to use all over the mountain.
> 
> Ridden my my first boxes this year, although they have all been flat, it has been easier than I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


Hey nice work, your doing well for your 2nd season. I think what your doing is perfect, just keep hitting side hits and small park jumps, doing shifties and working on a bunch of grabs is really key to board control and riding switch as well... your doing all the right things! As for 180's only coming around to 130, your either taking off flat or not commiting. Try a very gentle carve up the transition and you should get it around.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> Yeah I didn't go down any "bad paths" per se but I definitely made some choices that I would do differently, and my priorities definitely were not in the right place. YOu can't change it, and I don't regret it, but I definitely would be very different if - as the saying goes - I knew then what I know now.
> 
> 
> It's the awareness and the failure to commit for me> I fail to commit because I'm scared because I got hurt and because I'm not comfortable. HOping the foam pit solves that. I know I can spin. Used to inline a lot back in the '90s and could throw 5's with ease and huck 7's over gaps and stuff. The mechanics on a board are quite a bit different, but I think conceptually it is similar.
> ...


I gotta join you guys at Misfits this summer.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm 35, this was my second season.

My goals were;

Ride blacks confidently.
Dip into park riding.
Get my board off the snow.
Ride switch.


I'm happy with my results for the most part. 

I ride all the runs that look fun without looking at the signs now and it doesn't matter if they're black. It's awesome being able to ride every run a resort has to offer (it's only Michigan so...)

Park riding could have been better had a snowpark opened like I expected it to this season. Right now I'm limited to ride-on features and 50-50's. Late in the season I was working on boardslides but the park near me shut down super early and I didn't get a chance to nail it.

Nailed my goal of getting the board off the snow. At the end of the season I was hitting straight airs of big (for me) jumps. I don't know the size of the jumps, I just know they were big for the resorts I was riding. Not the little ramps you see here and there. Next season I'll work on grabs and whatever but man I love that airtime feeling.

Switch. Man I was a lazy bish this season in this area. Learning switch is work and I never wanted to work when I could be doing something fun. I eventually did start working on my switch when I was riding with new people (so we could still have fun together). I was able to do cone runs, weaving in and out of cones. Still felt freaky but I'll keep working on it next season.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> I had a really simple goals this year. This being my first year on a board and not skis, goals were basic.
> 
> 1. Learn to link turns and not fall on your butt
> 2. Get comfortable on East Coast blacks so I can board with my expert skier fiance
> ...


Congrats! Always nice to meet your goals!


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> I'm 35, this was my second season.
> 
> I ride all the runs that look fun without looking at the signs now and it doesn't matter if they're black. It's awesome being able to ride every run a resort has to offer (it's only Michigan so...)



I think this was your biggest achievement, nice work! This really is the key to your other goals. Most people underestimate the value of just riding the mountain. Ride it hard and pop 180's off everything its really fun and a great way to ride switch/reg back and forth... great way to practice the four basic 1's also.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sabatoa said:


> It's awesome being able to ride every run a resort has to offer (it's only Michigan so...)


People poo-poo the midwest but I don't give it too much thought. 

95% of the time the only difference on a bigger mountain is that the bigger mountain is bigger. That's it. Sure, you can get yourself in some pretty gnarly situations that you'll never see in the midwest or mid-atlantic... ("Danger, cliff drop area!") and the off-piste stuff is more tech, but most of the in-bounds blacks out west are a similar grade to blacks around here, often they are more moguled, but they also tend to be wider.

TLDR if you can ride icy blacks in the midwest you can ride just about anything. It is only a question of whether you are conditioned well enough to work yourself that hard for 3000 vert instead of 300.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> People poo-poo the midwest but I don't give it too much thought.
> 
> 95% of the time the only difference on a bigger mountain is that the bigger mountain is bigger. That's it. Sure, you can get yourself in some pretty gnarly situations that you'll never see in the midwest or mid-atlantic... ("Danger, cliff drop area!") and the off-piste stuff is more tech, but most of the in-bounds blacks out west are a similar grade to blacks around here, often they are more moguled, but they also tend to be wider.
> 
> TLDR if you can ride icy blacks in the midwest you can ride just about anything. It is only a question of whether you are conditioned well enough to work yourself that hard for 3000 vert instead of 300.


Yeah, I edited it with the Michigan disclaimer with big cliff drops in mind. I didn't want to have to deal with some smartass calling me on it.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

david_z said:


> People poo-poo the midwest but I don't give it too much thought.
> 
> 95% of the time the only difference on a bigger mountain is that the bigger mountain is bigger. That's it. Sure, you can get yourself in some pretty gnarly situations that you'll never see in the midwest or mid-atlantic... ("Danger, cliff drop area!") and the off-piste stuff is more tech, but most of the in-bounds blacks out west are a similar grade to blacks around here, often they are more moguled, but they also tend to be wider.
> 
> TLDR if you can ride icy blacks in the midwest you can ride just about anything. It is only a question of whether you are conditioned well enough to work yourself that hard for 3000 vert instead of 300.


oh and I get more worn out strapping in, skating and riding long flats than I do anything else.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Casual said:


> Hey nice work, your doing well for your 2nd season. I think what your doing is perfect, just keep hitting side hits and small park jumps, doing shifties and working on a bunch of grabs is really key to board control and riding switch as well... your doing all the right things! As for 180's only coming around to 130, your either taking off flat or not commiting. Try a very gentle carve up the transition and you should get it around.


Thanks. I try push myself as much as possible with the limited number of days I get on the mtn. 

180s off the park jumps is absolutely about the mental commitment for me. I know it, and keep letting it get to me. I think I need to do a better job of spotting the landing and just let it happen. Everything goes so fast when I attempt, but during straight airs everything is slow. Just gotta sack up.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm 27 and this was my 2nd season. 

This year my goal was simple. Get complete comfort on my board in every condition available. I made sure to get out on icy days and ride the whole time. I sought out side hits and stashes of powder to get a feeling for changing conditions. I started learning switch and hitting jumps/natural features. I pushed myself to go a *little* faster on uneven terrain. 

I also pushed myself on my top speed. This was my main focus. At the beginning of the season, I'd really freak out over steep blacks and would sideslip down when I was uncomfortable. Now, I'm much like Sabatoa...I don't even look at trail signs anymore. I look forward to the challenge and often try to find trails off the beaten path.

By the end of the season, I used ski tracks to clock myself at 50.2 MPH. 10 seconds after I recorded it, I wiped out. ~45 MPH and landed on my head. Thank god for helmets. I won't be going near that fast on a normal basis, but it's nice to know that it can be done. 

Next winter is going to be huge for me. Big vibes to Ullr for a major dumper in November/December.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Zombaco said:


> Thanks. I try push myself as much as possible with the limited number of days I get on the mtn.
> 
> 180s off the park jumps is absolutely about the mental commitment for me. I know it, and keep letting it get to me. I think I need to do a better job of spotting the landing and just let it happen. Everything goes so fast when I attempt, but during straight airs everything is slow. Just gotta sack up.


Lol, I've been dreaming I've been stomping 180s and 360s lately, but then I wake up and remember I'm too chicken shit to spend any time trying! :laugh:

I've got a couple passes to a tiny hill here right in Calgary, but they've got a good park, maybe I'll "sack up" and actually try some spins this year. I guess the worst that can happen is I'll fail, right? 

*The last time I tried a 180 off a jump it turned into a 90* lol, but I can be going along the side of a slope and 180 no problem. :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Lol, I've been dreaming I've been stomping 180s and 360s lately, but then I wake up and remember I'm too chicken shit to spend any time trying! :laugh:
> 
> I've got a couple passes to a tiny hill here right in Calgary, but they've got a good park, maybe I'll "sack up" and actually try some spins this year. I guess the worst that can happen is I'll fail, right?
> 
> *The last time I tried a 180 off a jump it turned into a 90* lol, but I can be going along the side of a slope and 180 no problem. :dunno:


Are you talking about COP or is there another hill I don't know about?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 53, ninth year, except for a calf pull that put me out for December...my accomplishment...

and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive

...also chute, small drops and mogul riding has improved.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Lol, I've been dreaming I've been stomping 180s and 360s lately, but then I wake up and remember I'm too chicken shit to spend any time trying! :laugh:
> 
> I've got a couple passes to a tiny hill here right in Calgary, but they've got a good park, maybe I'll "sack up" and actually try some spins this year. I guess the worst that can happen is I'll fail, right?
> 
> *The last time I tried a 180 off a jump it turned into a 90* lol, but I can be going along the side of a slope and 180 no problem. :dunno:


I imagine being 5'7 might make spinning hard on a 159? COP is rad though if thats where your pass is.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Are you talking about COP or is there another hill I don't know about?


Yeah I'm talking about COP. My company was title sponsor of the concrete toboggan race this year, and during an intermission for track improvements my GF and I bought COP passes for the day. After 2 runs (less than 30 mins) we realized that it wasn't worth it to even stay for the day. We knew the runs would be short, but the lift lines were long, and the lift itself was exceptionally slow.

We got rain checks so I'm thinking of going on a quiet day and hitting the park a whole bunch. I tried to sell them on kijiji but there's a bunch on there already.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

im 28, only rode 6x in two years (hoping to go 10+ next season *fingerscrossed*)

session 5 (killington mtn):
- finally got past speed fear!

session 6 (blue mtn):
- rode switch(goofy) on the bunny/green trails
- improve my toe/heelside carving


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> I imagine being 5'7 might make spinning hard on a 159? COP is rad though if thats where your pass is.


Lol yeah I definitely didn't consider spin tricks when picking my board, but still, after 19 years I should be able to do a 180 or 360! :dunno: The park is pretty nice there, they've got a smaller section of S/M jumps on one side of the main lift, and a section of L/XL jumps on the other side.

Pretty decent hill to have right in the city, I just wish they had a high speed lift cause 5 minutes of lift line, and 4 minutes of lift ride isn't worth the 30 seconds to ride down.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm 53, ninth year, except for a calf pull that put me out for December...my accomplishment...
> 
> and we're stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> Ah, ha, ha, ha, stayin' alive, stayin' alive.
> ...




Hahaa... nice!

I didn't get to ride any chutes this year, next year I'll hike some peaks again though at Kicking Horse and Revy.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Lol yeah I definitely didn't consider spin tricks when picking my board, but still, after 19 years I should be able to do a 180 or 360! :dunno: The park is pretty nice there, they've got a smaller section of S/M jumps on one side of the main lift, and a section of L/XL jumps on the other side.
> 
> Pretty decent hill to have right in the city, I just wish they had a high speed lift cause 5 minutes of lift line, and 4 minutes of lift ride isn't worth the 30 seconds to ride down.


Rabbit Hill is where my park pass is, they have a handle tow in the LG park full of M/L street rails and the XL jump... you can lap it pretty fast. The SM/M park takes a lot more to lap... a t-bar a short skate and then a rope tow... kinda gay so I mostly stick to the Lg park sack up.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm 27 and this is my first season riding. I rode 9 times this year. I didn't really have any set goals going in to the season but I feel like I did accomplish a good amount. I did most of my riding at night in icy PA.

I could link turns by my second time out and started getting dynamic by my third. Now i feel completely comfortable carving on any of the trails available to me in the Poconos. The hardest part about riding blacks here is dealing with the ice but the last couple weeks when things softened up I didn't have any trouble and was bombing every run on the mountain. i only used gps once and my max speed was 40mph and i felt completely in control

i spent about 2 days the park. i can do 50 50s on ride-on boxes. i can do (sloppy) fs 180s off small park jumps and natural features. I did a couple of ground 180s out of ollies. i straight aired the biggest jumps available to me, not sure the size but they were the biggest big boulder & blue mountain had to offer. i can also do some simple grabs off medium and small park jumps and natural hits.


i'm really pleased with the progress i made and actually pretty surprised. i almost always went by myself so I could push my limits without having to think about anyone else. my goals for next year are to first and foremost to move back to my home state of massachusetts so I can have easier access to VT and NH. i also hope to get better at switch so i feel comfortable riding switch for extended periods of time on blue & black runs. i want to dial in everything i've learned so far because right now i have zero style and things feel a little sloppy. i hope to learn 3s and some better grabs also. and lastly i want to link up with some more advanced riders to really push myself. now that i have the basics down i think that riding with others will really continue to motivate me to push myself.


thanks for all the advice i've read on here, its really helped...next winter can't come soon enough!


----------



## JDMITRB18CR (Mar 16, 2012)

appage said:


> thanks for all the advice i've read on here, its really helped...next winter can't come soon enough!


i said the same thing :thumbsup:


----------



## rwspear (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been lurking all season and am just now getting around to posting. I'm 25 and just started riding in January '12 (moved to CO in '11). I'm pleased with my progress; I've been to my local mountain (Winter Park) 20+ times and have spent most of my time in the park. I'm ADDICTED to jumps and am currently working on stability and control while in the air. I'm throwing grabs, shifties, and FS/BS 1's (off of smaller features). I'm in love with flatland tricks (butters, 1's, pretzels, ollies off of anything and everything, etc). My jibbing needs work... I can 50-50 gapped rails/boxes and am dialing in my FS/BS slides on small, rideon features. When riding to/from the parks I always try to ride switch, and occasionally I'll find a nice open blue to bomb switch. I also try to throw in a few black mogul/tree runs every time I'm out to improve my all-mountain riding. 

I have big hopes for my second season. I want to hit bigger features, become a stronger jibber, and have my 3's dialed off of small and large features. 

BTW you guys are awesome. I've spent a lot of time here checking out tips and advice. Thanks so much!


----------

